# Festool CT Vac/Ultimate Dust Deputy??



## blackemmons (Nov 29, 2007)

When buying a Festool CT model dust extractor, is it a better value to purchase the CT Mini and the Ultimate Dust Deputy or go with a Festool CT48 without the Ultimate Dust Deputy? The cost for each combo would be about the same.

Thanks.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Everything about the vacs is the same. You will have to replace bags with the 48, from what I have seen, people can go all year with one bag combined with the DD.


----------



## blackemmons (Nov 29, 2007)

I guess that's the real question.

If you buy the Mini and the DD, do you just have to empty the DD and the vac bag never has to be replaced? I don't think there is a bag in the DD or any other maintenance cost.

Is the overall efficiency the same either way? :confused1:

Jim


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

blackemmons said:


> I guess that's the real question.
> 
> If you buy the Mini and the DD, do you just have to empty the DD and the vac bag never has to be replaced? I don't think there is a bag in the DD or any other maintenance cost.
> 
> ...


Only the really fine dust gets past the DD. You still have to maintain the filters and eventually the fine dust will start to clog the bag, but their new vacs use self cleaning bags to deal with that. 

When a bag gets over 50% full, the suction drops off a little.


----------

